# Mom problems lol



## goatfarmer4891 (May 9, 2013)

This is the look she gives me when her babies have drove her crazy all day and she just needs some rest lol


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I know that look.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

Mom why did I have to have these 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Heck... I have HAD that look on my face before...


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

teeheee. my doe gave me that look plenty of times last year. hehe


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Omg too cute. Poor mom!


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

I love this mom pic


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Imagine The look she'd give you if she had four or five!! Probably an evil glare lol


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

NubianFan said:


> Heck... I have HAD that look on my face before...


:lol: :lol:


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

My mom still gives me that face and I'm 21 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

